# Problème écran IMac G5 20"!



## ivremort (14 Février 2005)

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème assez sérieux avec mon Imac. Parfois, l'écran "tremble", comme si la luminosité changeait constamment: appuyez alternativement et rapidement sur les touches F14 et F15 de votre IMac: c'est ce qui se passe.

AppleCare m'a changé l'écran, mais le problème persiste. J'en déduis que c'est l'ordi.

J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a ce problème sur son Imac, et ce que ça peut signifier.

Je précise que je n'ai aucune source électromagnétique à proximité, à ma connaissance, ni d'halogène. Que le problème se passe alors que je travaille sur toutes sortes d'applications. Qu'il se passe plutôt quand l'ordinateur est chaud mais pas nécessairement. 

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée?


----------



## Mille Sabords (14 Février 2005)

une seule solution, tu rappelles Apple care, tu gueules et exiges un changement de machine


----------



## ivremort (14 Février 2005)

ils vont me changer l'écran encore une fois... mais je doute que ça résolve le problème...

C'est un problème que personne n'a jamais eu? Pourquoi un changement de machine? Ça a l'air si grave ?


----------

